# Is this YS 624 for $300 a good buy?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey all,
I found a Yamaha YS 624 for 300. It's about 30 miles away. From the pics it looks really nice. Bucket is clean and serrations still good. What is parts availability in states? Can I still get replacement tracks? How long is wait time for parts now? Are they a pain to repair? Are they worth the $$?
Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Far As I Know OLD JOE. Can't Get Parts For Those Here In The States.*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Main reason I wont mess with Yammies.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> Hey all,
> I found a Yamaha YS 624 for 300. It's about 30 miles away. From the pics it looks really nice. Bucket is clean and serrations still good. What is parts availability in states? Can I still get replacement tracks? How long is wait time for parts now? Are they a pain to repair? Are they worth the $$?
> Thanks for any and all help.


Thanks, Todd.
Think I'm going to pass. Especially with all the current border troubles. 
You doing ok up there in the frozen tundra?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Thanks, Todd.
> Think I'm going to pass. Especially with all the current border troubles.
> You doing ok up there in the frozen tundra?


*Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Still Freezing Every Little Thing Off Here.*


----------

